# no starter pack/no one will answer my emails



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

just as above really payment for the pack was taken on 7th jan, nothing received.
sent email via form on website and was told on the 11th the treasurer was out of country so hang on.
still nothing by middle of last week so sent email to chairman...no reply
sent email via form on website...no reply
sent email to treasurer yesterday....no reply  
i know they are all busy and that this is nobodys full time job, but when my money has been taken i think a reply to 1 email is not to much to ask
can anybody out there help :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

As you say they are all busy and not thier full time job's but i'm sure some one will reply to your emails , it does take a couple of weeks to get the starter packs out .


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Apologies... 

I get home every other weekend and can't pick up non-work emails whilst away  I'm due home this weekend and we also have a committee meeting. The membership secretary is also planning to be there. I will raise it with him and see if we can get it sent ASAP (also try to understand why it wasn't sent  )

As Dave pointed out, not only do we all have full-time jobs, but the majority of us work away alot :? And unfortunately alot of events have conspired against us since Mid-Dec and the committee (majority) have all been seeing a lower than desired committment.

Please bear with us. I WILL get it resolved this weekend


----------



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

no problems at all, as you`ll pick up in one of my mails i really didnt want to give the oc any bad press and i know that you all donate alot of your free time to a club that benifits others. i was just gettin a little concerned
and perhaps a little impatient to get my grubby mits on the pack  
as long as i know its in hand take all the time you need


----------



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

:roll: good to get that sorted i`d hate to get barred from a club that i havnt officially joined yet :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

lol! we have locked huTTers in a room today until he catches up with the backlog.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And if he doesn't I have a Lump Hammer ready for testicle application :evil:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> And if he doesn't I have a Lump Hammer ready for testicle application :evil:


LOL :wink:

Ps
How's your goolies Graeme


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

..now that I've been let out (testicles still in tact, I may add - thanks Rob!) all payment statuses have been updated so everything is now current again. If a payment has been received by us you will have received an email from the store with an update of the order status to "payment received". Rob/Malcolm will now take care of getting merchandise and membership packs out to you. When they ship, you will get another automated mail with an update on the status.

You can also log into the shop at http://shop.ttoc.co.uk and check the status of your order, membership expiry date and personal details (you can make changes there aswell).


----------



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

got my starter pack today, sitting behind the door when i got in from work, havnt read absoluTTe yet but the production quality looks great  well done all involved 

off to put some window stickers on now [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)




----------

